# Can I see how your pups coat color changed?



## jmombo

It's fascinating to see how much some hav's coat colors, and textures, change from puppyhood to adulthood. I have tried searching this and come up with a few pics here and there and was completely shocked by the transformations. Some dogs I would never have guessed as being the same because the change was so drastic. I'd love to see pictures of your havs as pups and as they grew to see as many of these incredible changes as possible. I just find it really interesting. TIA


----------



## HavaneseSoon

*Jack*

This is Jack, I knew he would change colors, so I picked Jack. Dexter did not change colors.


----------



## HavaneseSoon

*Dexter*

My Dexter, first Hav. He lost a little white in the face and that is about all the color changes he did.


----------



## jmombo

Wow, Linda, they are both so beautiful. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## TilliesMom

Here's Tillie's changes...


----------



## BEACHPLUM

*COCO*

Here is Coco and how she has changed since she was a puppy. I have only had her a month, but the breeder sent me these of her when she was a pup.


----------



## kristin08

Here is Sawyer. 6 weeks; 11 weeks; and then two from recently (almost 2 yrs). Good thing I was prepared for the color change or else I would have been shocked. It doesn't show in the pictures but he has a patch of black hair on his back right behind his neck. It randomly came back when he was about 1 after being completely tan/cream. His ears and tail have been black tipped always, even through hair cuts.


----------



## jmombo

kristin08 said:


> Here is Sawyer. 6 weeks; 11 weeks; and then two from recently (almost 2 yrs). Good thing I was prepared for the color change or else I would have been shocked. It doesn't show in the pictures but he has a patch of black hair on his back right behind his neck. It randomly came back when he was about 1 after being completely tan/cream. His ears and tail have been black tipped always, even through hair cuts.


Sawyer went through a dramatic change... gorgeous as a pup and gorgeous now... but really does look like a different dog. It's amazing. I think it's so much fun to await the coat change surprise!!


----------



## jmombo

TilliesMom said:


> Here's Tillie's changes...


It's crazy how all of that sable coloring seems to have just grown away, leaving you with this beautiful little snowball! Great pics! Thanks for sharing


----------



## jmombo

BEACHPLUM said:


> Here is Coco and how she has changed since she was a puppy. I have only had her a month, but the breeder sent me these of her when she was a pup.


Coco's coloring seems to have held. She's an adorable little chocolate!!


----------



## BEACHPLUM

Thank you jmombo, I think she is beautiful! she was fixed today and isn't feeling like her little rambunctious self.  poor baby. she has a cone on her head and is very groggy she can hardly even keep her head up. boo hoo.


----------



## jmombo

BEACHPLUM said:


> Thank you jmombo, I think she is beautiful! she was fixed today and isn't feeling like her little rambunctious self.  poor baby. she has a cone on her head and is very groggy she can hardly even keep her head up. boo hoo.


Awwww.... Nothing worse for a mama than when her little ones are hurting and she can't make it better. But, I'm sure she'll be back to her spunky self in no time


----------



## Sammy's Mom

What a great idea for a thread! I'm also fascinated by their changing colors. Thanks for starting this, and thanks to all who have posted. I'm certain that as Sammy gets older, I will have some to add of my own. He's still a puppy, but his black spots are already changing to reddish markings. If we give him a cut, most of the black on his back and ear will disappear. I will post pics later once he heals from his neuter surgery and is feeling better  Keep sharing! I love looking at all the pics


----------



## BFrancs

Canela has lost all of her red. She still had some black but most of it has turned to silver. She's only 16 months but I wonder if she will get any lighter.


----------



## jmombo

BFrancs said:


> Canela has lost all of her red. She still had some black but most of it has turned to silver. She's only 16 months but I wonder if she will get any lighter.


Canela's coat has changed a great deal too. I love the first pic of her as a puppy... looks like she's smiling and sticking her tongue out. So cute! Thanks for sharing


----------



## atsilvers27

Here are Hanna's color changes - They aren't as dramatic as some of the other dogs but there are some definite changes:


----------



## azcolaw

*Ginny's color changes*

Ginny is a red chocolate sable and her color changed dramatically. The first picture she is around 4-5 weeks old (while still at breeder's) and she had a lot of markings. She is now solid white. Griffin, my 18 week old, is black and white and I don't think he will change much. 
Fun to see all the color change pictures!


----------



## mack

This reminds me of the present under the tree and not being able to wait to open it. I can't wait to see what, if any changes Mack goes through.


----------



## jmombo

atsilvers27 said:


> Here are Hanna's color changes - They aren't as dramatic as some of the other dogs but there are some definite changes:


Wow, Hanna is beautiful. The last pic is so regal. Looks like she did go through some big changes too. It's amazing to see the progression presented like this.


----------



## jmombo

azcolaw said:


> Ginny is a red chocolate sable and her color changed dramatically. The first picture she is around 4-5 weeks old (while still at breeder's) and she had a lot of markings. She is now solid white. Griffin, my 18 week old, is black and white and I don't think he will change much.
> Fun to see all the color change pictures!


Ginny's change is sooo dramatic!! She is a gorgeous girl then and now.... but it's so wild to start off with one dog and end up with, what looks like, another!! I love the reds and considered getting one myself because I find them so striking, but havanese are like a box of chocolates. You never know what you're gonna get!!! Definitely a good reason not to choose your puppy based on their color. Go for personality!!


----------



## azcolaw

That's right...personality is way more important. 
To tell you the truth, I was a little disappointed when Ginny lost her markings, though. They were just so darn cute. Being my first Havanese and not knowing about the color changes - especially with a sable - I was shocked when she started fading! But, of course, she is gorgeous now, as well, and SO sweet.


----------



## juliav

I have a cream havanese. No color change and that's exactly how I like it. I don't like surprises. Lol


----------



## whimsy

juliav said:


> I have a cream havanese. No color change and that's exactly how I like it. I don't like surprises. Lol


Same here!


----------



## juliav

I forgot to mention that I am really partial to blond boys.


----------



## misstray

Brody developed Belton spots (ticking). So, while he is still a black and white boy, his white sections can look ashy depending on how long his hair is.


----------



## TerBear

Wow, this has been a real lesson to me, since I've never had a Havanese and haven't found one yet. It sounds like if they are going to make any color changes, they usually go lighter, and that we shouldn't be surprised if they turn totally white!? Do they ever get darker? Do any of the colors tend to stay more than others? Thanks for any input anyone can give me...


----------



## Targaryen

So far my Hav hasn't changed all that much but the light plays a huge part in his colour. On some days he's looks pale on others almost red. It's bizarre.

One of my favourite coat changes happened to a friends dog. This is Hugo, he was born red sable


----------



## Targaryen

And this is my boy. Not much of a change so far.
The darker banding of colour in his coat is quite interesting though.


----------



## Sadie'sMom

*No Color Change For Sadie*

Sadie was a medium fawn color with a dime sized white spot on her chest when we got her. She is now 3 1/2 and has remained the same color with the same little white spot. Her little black nose did turn brown after a couple of years. The pics of her are when she was a baby, at 18 months and at 3 years. Her color brightness seems to change depending on the light she is in. We were very pleased with her color and are very thankful that she is the same as when we got her. Her album pics show her different shades in different lighting.


----------



## Ruthiec

Charlie hasn't changed a huge amount. However his paws, chest and eyebrows have lightened and the black is developing a reddish tinge although no idea how this might change over time.


----------



## Pucks104

On my IPAD so can only load one picture at a time(annoying) but this is Leo at 4 weeks.


----------



## Pucks104

And this is Leo at 6 months.

It will be interesting to see what happens once he goes through his coat change and then through the years. He has such a wonderful temperament that he could be naked and it wouldn't matter - though I do love combing his tresses!

Update - at 14 months Leo is a bit lighter than when he was a very small puppy.


----------



## TerBear

Targaryen said:


> So far my Hav hasn't changed all that much but the light plays a huge part in his colour. On some days he's looks pale on others almost red. It's bizarre.
> 
> One of my favourite coat changes happened to a friends dog. This is Hugo, he was born red sable


Wow Targaryen, that was a huge transformation in your friend's dog. And your little boy is precious. Loved that puppy pic in the leaves!


----------



## TerBear

Sadie'sMom said:


> Sadie was a medium fawn color with a dime sized white spot on her chest when we got her. She is now 3 1/2 and has remained the same color with the same little white spot. Her little black nose did turn brown after a couple of years. The pics of her are when she was a baby, at 18 months and at 3 years. Her color brightness seems to change depending on the light she is in. We were very pleased with her color and are very thankful that she is the same as when we got her. Her album pics show her different shades in different lighting.


I would love to have a little Sadie!!! Precious. Thx for the response.


----------



## TerBear

Ruthiec said:


> Charlie hasn't changed a huge amount. However his paws, chest and eyebrows have lightened and the black is developing a reddish tinge although no idea how this might change over time.


Ruth,
Charlie is adorable too! How old is he now? I'm assuming he is still a puppy.....?


----------



## Ruthiec

TerBear said:


> Ruth,
> Charlie is adorable too! How old is he now? I'm assuming he is still a puppy.....?


Yes, he's still a puppy, just about a week off 6 months old.


----------



## azcolaw

Leo is gorgeous!!


----------



## BFrancs

Ruthiec said:


> Yes, he's still a puppy, just about a week off 6 months old.


Charlie is so cute!! He looks like a little toy and so huggable! hope you don't mind me asking, how much does weigh? He look like a little fellow not old enough to be 6 months.


----------



## Piper's Mom

Here's Piper's coat change. She started off black and white and now her black has silvered out. The first picture is the day we brought her home at 10 weeks old and the second one is from the beginning of summer. She'll be one at the beginning of September, and she's also never been cut or trimmed so she still has her black tipping, which I'm somewhat maybe probably seriously attached to for whatever reason.


----------



## Pucks104

azcolaw said:


> Leo is gorgeous!!


Thank you. Ginny and Griffin make a cute pair. Ginny's color change is amazing but she is so pretty! How old was she when you noticed her coloring getting lighter?


----------



## Pucks104

Piper's Mom said:


> Here's Piper's coat change. She started off black and white and now her black has silvered out. The first picture is the day we brought her home at 10 weeks old and the second one is from the beginning of summer. She'll be one at the beginning of September, and she's also never been cut or trimmed so she still has her black tipping, which I'm somewhat maybe probably seriously attached to for whatever reason.


Piper's coloring is beautiful. I love the black tips too!


----------



## Ruthiec

BFrancs said:


> Charlie is so cute!! He looks like a little toy and so huggable! hope you don't mind me asking, how much does weigh? He look like a little fellow not old enough to be 6 months.


Very huggable - when I pick him up he hangs his paws over my left shoulder and snuggles his head into my neck. I could walk around with him like that all day so hope he doesn't get too much heavier.

He weighs 4.1kgs which is Australian speak for 9lbs. Is that small for his age? One breeder I met with told me that Australian breeders have been breeding slightly smaller lines but I don't know how true this is.


----------



## azcolaw

Pucks104 said:


> Thank you. Ginny and Griffin make a cute pair. Ginny's color change is amazing but she is so pretty! How old was she when you noticed her coloring getting lighter?


We noticed it really fast. By the time she was 3 months old or so (first picture), she didn't have much color left around her eyes. The second picture is when she was about 6 months and the spots are much more faded, but still there. I had to have her fur cut short when she was about 9 months old and the markings did not grow back. 
Interesting changes!


----------



## Sammy's Mom

Sammy is 5.5 months now, but in this pic you can really see how his black ear has turned reddish. Soon, all that will be left of the black is some tipping! Same thing is happening to a spot on his back. I love it! I think his many colors make for quite a handsome little guy!! 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## TilliesMom

awwwwww, what a sweet picture!


----------



## Dory

Quincy hasn't changed colors too much yet. He's lost some of his brown (he's technically a tri-color).

The last one is of him and his sister. She's a sable.


----------



## Dory

Here is one of him and his sister when they were really little so you can see how she changed.

And a couple more pics lol


----------



## maximom

What a neat thread idea! I know it's an old one but I'm bumping it in hopes more people post pics


----------



## Suzi

It seems Sabel color changes the most. I love it when Black Havanese turn silver or gray. Maddie has Changed slightly. Some days I see a red highlight in her coat. Someday's I see gray. She moved around so fast it was hard to get puppy pictures. Zoey has stayed Black and white with some lovely red staining around her mouth.I'm sure its her food.She did loose her white on top of her head. It is still in a bit.


----------



## Carefulove

This is Bumi


----------



## Carefulove

And Toby (he started silvering by 1.5)


----------



## maximom

Toby is gorgeous!!


----------



## sandypaws

Two beautiful Havs. How is Bumi doing without Toby. I know Tyler was depressed for a long time after losing his soulmate, Bailey.


----------



## Carefulove

Mary, The first couple of days he was down, almost like a little ghost moving around the house, wouldn't even bark. Now he is playful (just like he was before Toby) and is loving all the attention.


----------



## sandypaws

Carefulove said:


> Mary, The first couple of days he was down, almost like a little ghost moving around the house, wouldn't even bark. Now he is playful (just like he was before Toby) and is loving all the attention.


So glad to hear that. They are resilient little things. Give him lots of love which I'm sure you're doing and take care. Wags from Tyler.


----------



## raeshan

Ginger at 9 Weeks




























Ginger at 4 1/2 Months


----------



## betteboop57

WOW!!! I've been told that Hav's change color...I had no idea some were so drastic!
So far, I don't think Teddy has changed much.


----------



## Carefulove

betteboop57 said:


> WOW!!! I've been told that Hav's change color...I had no idea some were so drastic!
> So far, I don't think Teddy has changed much.


They can be, especially the Gold, Sables, Reds, Chocolates and those who carry the silver gene (including the above colors). My Bumi's face was dark reddish when he was young (see picture in this Thread) and now his face is all white. The only reddish he has left is on his ears and that has toned down to a soft gold with some black hairs.
Toby carried the silver gene form his Grandma, so he was pretty dark/black up to 1.5, but after that he started getting more and more silver. When he passed, he was almost charcoal. When he was a pup, he had white on his muzzle and forehead, at the end, it was all gone. He looked like he had a dirty face instead. I loved his Silver tone, it was so shiny!


----------



## nlb

Did some ask for color changes?  
Cassie...
















Her latest change
















Now lil'Roo...
















You can already see how much of the cream color is coming.


----------



## BFrancs

Vino hasn't change much - he's kept his color...here he is at 10 wks, 5 mo, 9 months and 11mo.

Canela's color change is under post #14.


----------



## Carefulove

Betty, Is Vino a Red sable Parti or Gold?


----------



## nlb

I love all these beautiful dogs! The color changes are spectacular!


----------



## littlebuddy

Django was suppose to take after his father who was also a
show dog champion and go from black and white to gray and white but as of today, at the ripe old age of 10, he is still as black and white as he was when he was a puppy.


----------



## BFrancs

Carefulove said:


> Betty, Is Vino a Red sable Parti or Gold?


Vino is red; his mom is all red while his dad is red sable parti too. Here is a picture of Jack; Vino looks just like him. The other picture is of Teagan and 1wk old puppy Vino


----------



## Molly120213

I thought Molly was a black and white parti when I got her at 10 weeks old. Over time I have noticed she is tan on the underside of her ears and a little bit on her cheeks. So maybe she would really be a tricolor then? Also recently I have seen evidence that she has the Belton gene. I can really notice it on her back end and tail. It will be interesting to see how much spotting she ends up with.


----------



## Molly120213

Here is the picture of the Belton streaking


----------



## Havamum

Molly is gorgeous! When did the tan show up? How old is she?


----------



## Molly120213

Molly is almost 5 months old. I noticed the tan after we brought her home at 10 weeks. We hadn't noticed it before when we had visited her at the breeders. She tends to hold her ears out a little, not flat, so you can really see it now.


----------



## Piper's Mom

This thread keeps popping to the top of the homepage so I thought I'd upload a new picture of Piper as she's continued to silver since I last posted here in August. The first pic is the day we brought her home at 10.5 weeks (you can already see her silvering around the eyes) and the second is a Valentine's day outtake at 1 year 5 months old. Hard to believe she's the same dog sometimes!


----------



## Targaryen

Molly120213 said:


> Molly is almost 5 months old. I noticed the tan after we brought her home at 10 weeks. We hadn't noticed it before when we had visited her at the breeders. She tends to hold her ears out a little, not flat, so you can really see it now.


Your little girl is the same colour as my boy Dresden. He's a black and tan belton parti. How's that for a mouthful :lol:

Dresdens tan markings are fading a little, to a more grey/cream colour and the belton markings are getting darker.

Here he is at 8 weeks









And now at 9 months



























In the last photo you can see the grey streaks in his tail now. None of us are quite sure how much darker he will get. The breeder hasn't had a dog this heavily ticked before.


----------



## azcolaw

*Ginny and Griffin*

I just posted Ginny's color change pictures on a different thread for Cassie and Roo's Mom, but thought it was appropriate here, too! 
Ginny is a red chocolate sable and her color change has been dramatic, seeing as she is solid white now.
Griffin is black and white and has hardly changed at all. He turned one year old earlier this month, so I think he will keep his markings. 
They are both such wonderful dogs and definitely inseparable!


----------



## azcolaw

Had to post one more of Ginny and Griffin. I love this sweet pic of them. (they do need to be groomed, though )


----------



## BFrancs

Ginny looks completely different from her puppy pictures. How old is Ginny?

Love the last picture cute of them. Sweet picture of them!

Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## azcolaw

I know!!! I was shocked when her color changed, not knowing much about sables. 
She is 2 years old now. Her second birthday was this month.


----------



## Keanu

The first picture he was 10 weeks and the second picture he was about 10 months


----------



## nlb

*More changes on Roo and Cassie*

Roo is now seven months old and just got spayed and is doing fine. The first pic is her coat before I gave her a big trim. Looks very straight, but has now gone very curly!

























Cassie has gone darker, but never had the curl Roo has.
















Here is a close up of the best of the two of them together.


----------



## chataboutthat

Tippi was WAY darker as a puppy! But proud mother that I am, I think she just got prettier and prettier!


----------



## sandypaws

Tippie is definitely a very pretty girl. Love her new color.


----------



## krandall

I think Tippi is gorgeous! I LOVE the "mascara" around her eyes!


----------



## whimsy

awww..what a pretty Tippi!


----------



## chataboutthat

thanks, y'all. thing is, i haven't really seen any havanese on this forum who WEREN'T gorgeous. maybe it's because we're such enthusiastic hav owners, because i HAVE seen some non-cute havs. just not here!


----------



## Molly120213

Was interesting to see how Molly looked when I posted on this thread back in 2014. I was just starting to see some Belton markings on her. This is how she looks today.


----------



## Wags Mom

Molly is adorable! She looks like she has a patterned skirt with a black vest


----------



## Freckles

Molly120213 said:


> Was interesting to see how Molly looked when I posted on this thread back in 2014. I was just starting to see some Belton markings on her. This is how she looks today.


I LOVE her colouring&#8230; so unique. She is beautiful.


----------



## MWilson

Beautiful photos! How do you know if your puppy will change colors?


----------



## Molly120213

Your puppy appears to be a sable and will definitely change color. May end up a cream color with black tips. Look at the undercoat near the roots and see if it looks lighter. As you cut the coat on a sable the color you cut off probably will be lost. I have heard of Havanese that change colors several times so who knows?


----------



## Molly120213

This is Molly and her brother at six months old. He was a sable puppy, similar to yours. You can see how much he lightened up after getting a shorter cut. The color on the ears and tail usually stays if you don't cut them.


----------



## MWilson

Molly120213 said:


> Your puppy appears to be a sable and will definitely change color. May end up a cream color with black tips. Look at the undercoat near the roots and see if it looks lighter. As you cut the coat on a sable the color you cut off probably will be lost. I have heard of Havanese that change colors several times so who knows?


Yes, his color does change in his fur down to his skin. The black you see in the pictures are only tips so I am afraid you are right and he will lose them. The color closest to his skin is a beige/off-white color. I may never cut him. 

Your puppy is beautiful!!! Actually, both of them are. Did you know what colors to expect later when you picked yours?


----------



## Molly120213

With the black parti color I knew there was a chance that the black could silver or the white could get the Belton spotting. Molly's mother was all cream and her father was a black pied. Molly's black spots were a surprise. At 18 months old things are still changing and it does keep things interesting. I love her no matter what color she ends up!


----------



## Napria

A little ways back on this thread someone said chocolates change color too, but I had heard that they don't usually change. I'm wondering if I should expect my little guy to change?


----------



## Molly120213

This is Molly's friend Harley. He was a much darker chocolate when they were puppies. He has lightened up a lot due to the silvering gene. He has some red in his coat too. If Baci's parents are still darker chocolate hopefully he will keep his beautiful color as well.


----------



## MWilson

This is my absolute favorite thread. I just keep coming back here to look at those pictures. It's exciting to watch the color changes. So many beautiful puppies turned into beautiful adults but I'll bet if we mixed up all those pictures we couldn't figure out which puppy pics belong to which adults. It would make for an interesting game, though.


----------



## krandall

Napria said:


> A little ways back on this thread someone said chocolates change color too, but I had heard that they don't usually change. I'm wondering if I should expect my little guy to change?


They DO usually change, and they USUALLY get lighter. Some stay nice and dark, though, and your guy looks about as dark as they get. You can often tell if they will lighten, even when they are fairly young, by parting their hair and looking at the roots. Often, dogs that will lighten will have lighter roots.


----------



## krandall

We THOUGHT Pixel was black with white, but we also knew that, genetically, she had the possibility of silvering. Well, she is CLEARLY silvering. The question still remains how light she will get!

Kind of fun after having one who changed color very little (Kodi does have the Belton gene, but he's a very light Belton, with minimal spotting)


----------



## Napria

Well, I'll have to check next time I visit Baci. I really wanted a chocolate, but after spending time with him these past two weekends I wouldn't care if he turned green (my least favorite color ever!)

Baci's mother is black and his father is a black and white parti. His brother is completely black, except for a little white goatee.


----------



## krandall

Napria said:


> Well, I'll have to check next time I visit Baci. I really wanted a chocolate, but after spending time with him these past two weekends I wouldn't care if he turned green (my least favorite color ever!)
> 
> Baci's mother is black and his father is a black and white parti. His brother is completely black, except for a little white goatee.


A Havanese (or any other breed, for that matter) is "chocolate" or not based on the color of their nose, eye rims and foot pads. In any other color of Havanese, those areas must be black. In chocolates, they must be brown. The COAT color can vary quite widely and the dog would still be considered chocolate if it has a brown nose and eye rims.

Havanese have MANY "modifier genes" and these can and often do produce dramatic color changes as the puppy matures. The sable gene causes them to lighten always, though the amount that they lighten is vaiable, the silver gene causes white hair to grow mixed in with the darker color, leading ro them looking lighter. A dog can have one or more copies of the silver gene. One copy will leave them darker than multiple copies. There are other modifiers too, many not completely understood, but all these modifiers can affect chocolate Havanese, just as they can any other color.

Baci is OBVIOUSLY not a chocolate sable, or you would alreDy see him lightening up. But it's hard to know with the other modifiers... Especially when he is the offspring of two black parents. Already you are dealing with "hidden" genes, and who knows what all else is in ther. That's part of the charm of Havanese! 

My Pixel has a dark sable dam and a B&W sire. She started off as a black puppy (there was one sable puppy in the litter and 3 black ones) but we also knew that the sire had the potential to throw silver. One of the black girls was obviously silver, even when she was tiny. But both Pixel and her sister that the Kings kept are now both silvering as well.


----------



## Atticus

oh fun to see this long thread all at once, and see some old friends on here as well. Atticus hasn't really changed very much but he lost his black mustache, and he has the Belton markings which show up more and more. One picture is of him stretched out in in his puppy pen the other one is today! His sleeping posture hasn't changed a bit! He has his shorter summer cut so the black shows a bit more than usual. Funny most Havs get lighter he gets darker. I do see his jet black mask getting more silvered as he ages.


----------



## AnnaM

Napria said:


> A little ways back on this thread someone said chocolates change color too, but I had heard that they don't usually change. I'm wondering if I should expect my little guy to change?


We have a chocolate Irish pied, and I would say her color has barely changed...

Then...









And now...


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA

I'm new to the Havanese breed, but I am aware of the color changes. I have read that they even change as adults. Do you find that this is true? Or once they get to be a year or two in age, is that the color they will remain?


----------



## krandall

Atticus said:


> oh fun to see this long thread all at once, and see some old friends on here as well. Atticus hasn't really changed very much but he lost his black mustache, and he has the Belton markings which show up more and more. One picture is of him stretched out in in his puppy pen the other one is today! His sleeping posture hasn't changed a bit! He has his shorter summer cut so the black shows a bit more than usual. Funny most Havs get lighter he gets darker. I do see his jet black mask getting more silvered as he ages.


It amazes me that he lost that HUGE mustache!!!


----------



## krandall

AnnaM said:


> We have a chocolate Irish pied, and I would say her color has barely changed...
> 
> Then...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And now...


Yes, she has held her color BEAUTIFULLY! How old is she? Some reds hold their color like this too.


----------



## krandall

Jackie from Concrete said:


> I'm new to the Havanese breed, but I am aware of the color changes. I have read that they even change as adults. Do you find that this is true? Or once they get to be a year or two in age, is that the color they will remain?


Beltons tend to get more and more dark markings as they age. Some colors get lighter and darker in waves. I have a friend with a beautiful red male. He variesfrom a deep red like a DARK Golden Retriever to a "stawberry blonde" color. You can watch the bands coming down through his coat. The Kings have a female, Nike, who can be quite black or quite silver, depending on when you see her. Pam suspects that Pixel will be like that.


----------



## AnnaM

krandall said:


> Yes, she has held her color BEAUTIFULLY! How old is she? Some reds hold their color like this too.


She turned three in April...


----------



## Heather's

Truffles as a puppy and this weekend at 18 months.


----------



## krandall

AnnaM said:


> She turned three in April...


She's lovely!!!


----------



## krandall

Heather Glen said:


> View attachment 96841
> 
> 
> View attachment 96849
> 
> 
> Truffles as a puppy and this weekend at 18 months.


Wow!!! that's a HUGE change!!!


----------



## Napria

Heather Glen said:


> View attachment 96841
> 
> 
> View attachment 96849
> 
> 
> Truffles as a puppy and this weekend at 18 months.


Wow what a difference! She's equally beautiful in either coat


----------



## AnnaM

krandall said:


> She's lovely!!!


Thank you so much, Karen. I'll tell her 
She won't care though... She is a total tomboy!


----------



## AnnaM

Heather Glen said:


> View attachment 96841
> 
> 
> View attachment 96849
> 
> 
> Truffles as a puppy and this weekend at 18 months.


Amazing! She is beautiful.... Love that silvery sheen on her.


----------



## Heather's

Napria said:


> Wow what a difference! She's equally beautiful in either coat


Awww&#8230;Thank you from Truffles.


----------



## Heather's

AnnaM said:


> Amazing! She is beautiful.... Love that silvery sheen on her.


Thank you Anna. It is surprising how much her color changed gradually. It will be interesting to see if there are more changes. You little girl is very pretty!


----------



## Sheri

Truffles is a beauty! What a color change, and her current shades are rich and classy!


----------



## Heather's

Thanks Sheri. Everyone is surprised she changed. The picture makes it look like her body is really light. It's equal chocolate and white. Not quite as light as it looks.


----------



## Laurmann2000

What a great thread. I'm bookmarking this cause I can see coming back to this thread again and again.


----------

